# Two Years After MML3 was Cancelled Capcom Explain its Cancellation



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 25, 2013)

> Even 2 full years after the cancellation, many of us are still left wondering, "What the heck happened with MML3?" The cancellation was a crushing announcement, to be sure, but the thing it was more than anything else was confusing. From our standpoint at the time, things seemed to be going stellar with the game's development. There didn't even seem to be the slightest hint that it would be cancelled. Yet it was; and the only explanation for it that we received was "lack of certain criteria". Sure, there was also that one tweet from that Capcom Euro guy, but that was debunked by Sven long ago.
> 
> Recently, fellow GMOTM member and Devroom veteran R.Case decided to ask about this issue once more on The Ask Capcom Forum. After a few days, Gregaman stepped in to provide further insight on the situation.
> You can find his explanation in the link below. It's pretty long, but undoubtedly worth a read.


 
Source


----------



## Qtis (Jul 25, 2013)

Huuuuuuge image.

Megaman is a nice game and personally have played different games since the NES, but still not a must have series on current consoles. If MML3 does get released at some point, hopefully they make an all-in-one version sooner than later. Especially for portables


----------



## lismati (Jul 25, 2013)

Can someone provide a TL;DR of the response for lazy cunts such as me?


----------



## Qtis (Jul 25, 2013)

lismati said:


> Can someone provide a TL;DR of the response for lazy cunts such as me?


"Everyone knew about the project, but no one knew about the platform it was going to be one and what the game was going to be like."

ps. I'll update this if something "magical" comes up from the answer on the forum. So far it's kinda "meh" due to it not being anything else except a forum post..

Also: One tweet to rule them all: It was a single employe that sparked quite a bit of controversy considering MML. AFAIK and based on the article, the game wouldn't have been released anyways.

Added: Capcom gives quite a few answers here. (TL;DR: No MML3, not now, not in the future. Nothing is related to anyone leaving or joining the company. Something learned, nothing lost.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 25, 2013)

Actually this isn't explaining why it was canned. This is all information we already knew, being retold in a much nicer and more drawn out way to help it be understood better. It servers as a reminder, and a bonding factor to show that capcom does actually really care. >_> It is a nice effort at least, but doing it on the anniversary of the canning is kinda derp. Since it just helps remind people.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 25, 2013)

Title is misleading, it doesn't quite explain why and it's a random staff/community member summarizing what happened, not an official statement.

Basically the gist of it is, games that are in it's early stages like MML3 get canceled all the time, but no one usually ever knows about them, except this time they opened a devroom for the fans to exchange and give ideas to the dev team.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 25, 2013)

They just shouldn't have announced this game in the first place. I guarantee if nobody knew about this game then they came out and said "Oh yeah we had MML3 planned but cancelled it" nobody would have even gotten mad or given a shit.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 25, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> They just shouldn't have announced this game in the first place. I guarantee if nobody knew about this game then they came out and said "Oh yeah we had MML3 planned but cancelled it" nobody would have even gotten mad or given a shit.


 
Keep in mind Inafune left the company during this time. So odds are it would have eventually been public knowledge, and people would have been upset since it was a game 10 years in the waiting. It certainly does not help that the game before it ends on a huge cliff hanger. The only way to have avoided it was to not do it at all, and have everyone in the fandom forever wanting and begging.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dear God... Can we lock this topic.

One: there is nothing in the forum that actually states FROM AN ACTUAL EMPLOYEE what truly happened as to why the cancellation happened.

Two: This thread will become nothing but speculation just like the thread mentioned in the OP (I know because I'm also a member there). And...

Three: Unless the public gets an affirmative answer as to what happened (which probably won't happen), so... until they do (which they won't), just enjoy what they have done for the franchise and what other companies will do with being licensed to them... And stop beating a mummified horse.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 25, 2013)

Didn't we already know what the problem was? capcom was being a bitch about low 3ds sales and canned the game, completely ignoring the fact that lack of games was the biggest reason for people not to buy a 3ds at that time.

then they went on to rerelease megaman 1-7 once more


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jul 26, 2013)

lismati said:


> Can someone provide a TL;DR of the response for lazy *[CENSORED]* such as me?


The premise of the _MegaMan Legends 3_ project had a level of weirdness that matched that of _JoJoLion_ because its primary motivation was to experiment. In reality, these types of cancellations (even of high-profile franchises) are common, albeit hidden to avoid this backlash.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> capcom was being a bitch about low 3ds sales and canned the game, completely ignoring the fact that lack of games was the biggest reason for people not to buy a 3ds at that time.



Why should Capcom pay to make Nintendo's console a popular one?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Why should Capcom pay to make Nintendo's console a popular one?


 
its called investing and at some point in the past, doing this  so called investing was kind of a cornerstone of the economy. as developers, people that want to sell their games, they should consider an investment in getting a successful platform for such games established the best way to go.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> its called investing and at some point in the past, doing this so called investing was kind of a cornerstone of the economy. as developers, people that want to sell their games, they should consider an investment in getting a successful platform for such games established the best way to go.


 

It's not a third party developers responsibility to be a loss leader for a console/handheld. It makes sense for the first party team, since even if the game doesn't make its own money back, the company still profits as long as more people buy the console; third parties don't get this benefit. Even if the console/handheld gets popular down the road, there's no guarantee that a significant amount of people will go back and buy your title. 

Investment doesn't mean "acting as a financial martyr". If you're not going to get a worthwhile return on the money you put down, it's a bad investment, plain and simple.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 26, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> They just shouldn't have announced this game in the first place. I guarantee if nobody knew about this game then they came out and said "Oh yeah we had MML3 planned but cancelled it" nobody would have even gotten mad or given a shit.


I highly doubt it. Just because there haven't been any Mega( )man releases recently, that doesn't mean people don't care about it.

"Oh yeah, we had a Warcraft 4/Legend of Dragoon 2/Legend of Mana 2/any game that people enjoyed playing 2 planned but we cancelled it." = People mad and giving a shit.

Think your favorite game of all time. Let's call it α. "Oh yeah, we had an α 2 planned but cancelled it." Surely you would be mad, and care about it? The fact that they brought fans into development makes it a hell of a lot worse, but isn't the only reason why people are upset over its cancellation.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 26, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> Dear God... Can we lock this topic.
> 
> One: there is nothing in the forum that actually states FROM AN ACTUAL EMPLOYEE what truly happened as to why the cancellation happened.


 
Gregaman works for capcom :/ and we actually are in a position to get a real answer soon now that sven has left and can probably talk on the matter.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 26, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> Gregaman works for capcom :/ and we actually are in a position to get a real answer soon now that sven has left and can probably talk on the matter.


 
I doubt it. If that was the case we would have heard something from Seth Killian, and we haven't heard from him since after he left and started discussing Sony Battle All-Stars. Capcom, like most other companies, have a Non-Disclosure Agreement that when a person leaves or gets fired from a company, they are not allowed to discuss the inner workings of that company other than what has been confirmed appropriate to say. For if they did, they would get sued for damaging the image of the company.


----------



## invidente7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Why people still care for MML 3? NOBODY CARES!!  The legends games are one of the most hated MM by the TRUE megaman fans, and obviously it was a GOOD thing that it was cancelled. I don't even know the original mega man games, or even played the MMX games, heck I even played Legends games on their time and I kinda liked'em but my opinion doesn't matters because it's inferior to the opinion of the TRUE MM fans


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 26, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> Why people still care for MML 3? NOBODY CARES!!  The legends games are one of the most hated MM by the TRUE megaman fans, and obviously it was a GOOD thing that it was cancelled. I don't even know the original mega man games, or even played the MMX games, heck I even played Legends games on their time and I kinda liked'em but my opinion doesn't matters because it's inferior to the opinion of the TRUE MM fans


There are many things wrong with this post...



> Why people still care for MML 3? NOBODY CARES!!


1. Obviously people care. They wouldn't post otherwise.



> The legends games are one of the most hated MM by the TRUE megaman fans


2. Says who?



> I don't even know the original mega man games


3. I didn't know people like you existed.


> heck I even played Legends games on their time and I kinda liked'em


4. Then why are you so angry?


> my opinion doesn't matters because it's inferior to the opinion of the TRUE MM fans


5. And I thought I had an inferiority complex. And what, pray tell, qualifies someone as a "TRUE MM fan"? I first played Mega Man before I was even in school. I played Mega Man, loved it, then 2, and loved it, and then 3, and loved it (All three were in a compilation game that Sega Channel had). That was back around 1995. Since then, I have played Mega Man 1-8, Megaman X-X8, Megaman X Command Mission, Megaman Battle Network 1-6, Megaman Network Transmission, Megaman Starforce 1-3, Megaman Legends 1+2, The Misadventures of Tron Bonne, and a bunch of others I don't feel like listing. Do I qualify as a true Mega Man fan? Because I loved Legends and Legends 2.


----------



## invidente7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> And I thought I had an inferiority complex. And what, pray tell, qualifies someone as a "TRUE MM fan"? I first played Mega Man before I was even in school. I played Mega Man, loved it, then 2, and loved it, and then 3, and loved it (All three were in a compilation game that Sega Channel had). That was back around 1995. Since then, I have played Mega Man 1-8, Megaman X-X8, Megaman X Command Mission, Megaman Battle Network 1-6, Megaman Network Transmission, Megaman Starforce 1-3, Megaman Legends 1+2, The Misadventures of Tron Bonne, and a bunch of others I don't feel like listing. Do I qualify as a true Mega Man fan? Because I loved Legends and Legends 2.


 


No, you're WRONG, why? because the TRUE HARDCORE mega man fanbase says so and you, and everyone who defends those Mega Man Legends nonsense, will ALWAYS be wrong, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 26, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> No, you're WRONG, why? because the TRUE HARDCORE mega man fanbase says so and you, and everyone who defends those Mega Man Legends nonsense, will ALWAYS be wrong, it's as simple as that.


Oh, _now _I see. I'm wrong because I enjoy a game that you admitted to enjoying too. With that kind of logic, you should move to the United States. You'd do great in Congress.

_Anyways..._ I'm just hoping Capcom goes under, and sells their assets off. We need a company that can treat Megaman how he deserves to be treated.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 26, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> No, you're WRONG, why? because the TRUE HARDCORE mega man fanbase says so and you, and everyone who defends those Mega Man Legends nonsense, will ALWAYS be wrong, it's as simple as that.


 
That argument seriously sounds childish.
So, I've played most of the Megaman games, be it NES, SNES, GB, GBA, DS, PSX and so on, I've played all the numbered games and beat them all, however I've also played the Battle Network and Star Force games and enjoyed them. They were different types of games and the only thing in common in those games was the iconic Megaman character (and some others like Roll, Protoman, etc), they were role-playing games with an original setting and attracted a lot of new fans to the series to the point it even got an anime that was popular enough to be localised in the US and Europe.
If you consider a hardcore fan someone that's blind and can't accept new things, then, sure, if you say so. However that would be the same as people that only like the original Mario games say that Paper Mario, Mario RPG and so on are crap, and just because they're supposedly "Hardcore" they're right?

Given that there were tons of Megaman BN and two SF games plus the anime kids nowadays know Megaman  better from those games than from the classic platformer. Also for a company what matters is money, they don't care about a small amount of hardcore fans, they care about what will give them the most money and that's probably why Legends wasn't released (or any Megaman game after that), yet Street Fighter keeps being rehashed.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 26, 2013)

Capcom will never ever stop kicking Megaman fan in the teeth. Just stop buying Capcom titles and get over it.

Stop talking about Capcom and their IP. Don't even mention it and generate interest. They are going for whatever word of mouth they can get at this point.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 26, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> Why people still care for MML 3? NOBODY CARES!!  The legends games are one of the most hated MM by the TRUE megaman fans, and obviously it was a GOOD thing that it was cancelled. I don't even know the original mega man games, or even played the MMX games, heck I even played Legends games on their time and I kinda liked'em but my opinion doesn't matters because it's inferior to the opinion of the TRUE MM fans


 
You have no idea what true MM fans are like if you aren't one yourself. I'm a Mega Man fan through and through and have been since I was 4, and I don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
Stop being a retard. The Legend games are great fun.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 26, 2013)

It may also help that Mega Man fans are both A) varied and B) awful so I wouldn't take their "opinion" as any sort of fact or anything worth two cents.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It may also help that Mega Man fans are both A) varied and B) awful so I wouldn't take their "opinion" as any sort of fact or anything worth two cents.


Um, how does B have anything to do with this?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It may also help that Mega Man fans are both A) varied and B) awful so I wouldn't take their "opinion" as any sort of fact or anything worth two cents.


 
The same thing can be said about just about every other fanbase.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 27, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> The same thing can be said about just about every other fanbase.


I've told him the same thing in the past. But to him, Mega Man fans in particular are somehow inherently more immature, childish, whiny, rude, and undeserving of new entries in the series they like, apparently. Never mind the fact that EVERY fanbase of anything ever has its share of immature people.  (Do keep in mind that the post where he said this was from like January, so some time has passed and maybe he doesn't feel that way anymore.)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've told him the same thing in the past. But to him, Mega Man fans in particular are somehow inherently more immature, childish, whiny, rude, and undeserving of new entries in the series they like, apparently. Never mind the fact that EVERY fanbase of anything ever has its share of immature people.  (Do keep in mind that the post where he said this was from like January, so some time has passed and maybe he doesn't feel that way anymore.)


Apparently he still thinks that way. Oh well, everyone's entitled to their opinions, no matter how moronic.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 27, 2013)

can they atleast bring megaman legends (64), & legends 2, to eshop on wii u & 3DS?
thye already have them on psp. & psn i think...


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 27, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> Why people still care for MML 3? NOBODY CARES!!  The legends games are one of the most hated MM by the TRUE megaman fans, and obviously it was a GOOD thing that it was cancelled. I don't even know the original mega man games, or even played the MMX games, heck I even played Legends games on their time and I kinda liked'em but my opinion doesn't matters because it's inferior to the opinion of the TRUE MM fans


 


invidente7 said:


> No, you're WRONG, why? because the TRUE HARDCORE mega man fanbase says so and you, and everyone who defends those Mega Man Legends nonsense, will ALWAYS be wrong, it's as simple as that.


 

Read these posts and read them again. How do you fall for troll/satire as obvious as this?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 27, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Read these posts and read them again. How do you fall for troll/satire as obvious as this?


Because, I know how idiotic people can be. So, it's entirely possible that he/she is being serious. It's no more ridiculous than any fanboyness you may see here or elsewhere. Just replace hating Legends with hating Xbox, Nintendo, Sony, Muslims, etc. You know, highly volatile topics.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 27, 2013)

I just read what "Greg" wrote.....and i call BS!!!!!!!! CRAPcom lead the fans by short and curlys from the start. They promised the game as release title for the 3DS. (Which was the reason i bought one on day one.) But then after a couple weeks they said that they had a DEMO for us to buy. (Never came) Then they uped and cancelled. This greg guy is nothing more than a paid PR guy trying to rewrite history. I Still am very PISSSSSSSSSS over what they did. The only thing they have done is released the old titles on the on-line shop in hopes of milking the fans with little effort. (No thank you , I have a DS2)


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2013)

Real reason: It would be fucking stupid to put development cash into a new game in series that never really sold well even on a console like the first Playstation. Even making a game in a Mega Man series that has sold better would be stupid at that moment in time and even now because Mega Man fans who buy games are in a minority.

You know a series is screwed when Capcom would rather do a Japanese only Lost Planet spin-off.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 28, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> No, you're WRONG, why? because the TRUE HARDCORE mega man fanbase says so and you, and everyone who defends those Mega Man Legends nonsense, will ALWAYS be wrong, it's as simple as that.



dumb fanboyism


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Real reason: It would be fucking stupid to put development cash into a new game in series that never really sold well even on a console like the first Playstation. Even making a game in a Mega Man series that has sold better would be stupid at that moment in time and even now because Mega Man fans who buy games are in a minority.


Sources? Numbers? The original apparently sold well enough to spawn both a spinoff and a sequel, and inspire enough of Capcom's confidence in the series to leave a cliffhanger at the end of 2, meaning they intended to make another at least originally.

And Mega Man has a pretty freaking huge fanbase. I remember hearing somewhere that the more recent Mega Man games didn't sell as well as older ones, but I highly doubt they sold so poorly that they weren't decently profitable.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 28, 2013)

The real reason? They couldn't figure out a way to shove enough on disc DLC into it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> The real reason? They couldn't figure out a way to shove enough on disc DLC into it.


Yeah, on-disc DLC sure is difficult when there is no disc.


----------



## pasc (Jul 28, 2013)

Rubbing salt in the wound WTF !

The fact that they say "It was a mistake to reveal this game so early" is moot.

They could still remedy that big mistake by uncanceling the game, till then:
I don't care what they have to say about it anymore, words aren't what inact changes, actions are..

They have been in the business for so many years and had many smash success hit games.

I doubt this game would've been a financial failure at all.

I think they just don't feel like Megaman Games anymore.

They lost their touch in that regard.

The Advance and DS were the only handhelds they still gave any damn about in that regard...

Seriously...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

pasc said:


> Rubbing salt in the wound WTF !
> 
> The fact that they say "It was a mistake to reveal this game so early" is moot.
> 
> ...


I don't think Capcom dislikes Mega( )man now. I think they just don't know how to make a video game anymore without a multimillion dollar budget.

What I think they should do now is make one or two lower scale Mega( )man games (not anything stupid like Mega Man X Street Fighter), get some Mega hype, and then get back to work on Legends 3 (or just give the rights to someone else and have them make it now). They haven't released an actual Mega( )man title in 5 years (excluding Mega Man 10), and that was Star Force 3, a spin-off of a spin-off.


----------



## pasc (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, however even those "spin-offs" have more worth in them than anything megaman related they produce nowadays.

You shoul also know that there are two kind of megaman people:

the RPG people and the Jump n Run ppl.

Don't get in flame wars with either of them, it won't end well.


----------



## Zaide (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't even know there was ever plans to make a MML3. I also barely even knew there was a second one >.<


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 28, 2013)

Zaide said:


> I didn't even know there was ever plans to make a MML3. I also barely even knew there was a second one >.<


Get with the times, girlfriend! Legends 2 >>> Legends 1.


pasc said:


> Well, however even those "spin-offs" have more worth in them than anything megaman related they produce nowadays.
> 
> You shoul also know that there are two kind of megaman people:
> 
> ...


I like both of them (but I prefer the RPG kind). I was talking about Starforce 3, which was a spin off of Battle Network, which was a spin off itself. I enjoyed both, though.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I don't think Capcom dislikes Mega( )man now. I think they just don't know how to make a video game anymore without a multimillion dollar budget.
> 
> What I think they should do now is make one or two lower scale Mega( )man games (not anything stupid like Mega Man X Street Fighter), get some Mega hype, and then get back to work on Legends 3 (or just give the rights to someone else and have them make it now). They haven't released an actual Mega( )man title in 5 years (excluding Mega Man 10), and that was Star Force 3, a spin-off of a spin-off.


That and the fact that they don't know how to make further money off of that franchise, because of the fact that you get everything you need in the game. From game plot, to weapons, armor and other power-ups, it's all in game. That's why when they brought Mega Man X to iOS, they had an option to buy all power ups and armor in the game, to make an extra return. Also, why the new X-Over game has a lot of micro transactions, but a free app, so it's not just a one time buy. So, this social app may be the future for the MegaMan Series, that and rereleases of older games.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 29, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> That and the fact that they don't know how to make further money off of that franchise, because of the fact that you get everything you need in the game. From game plot, to weapons, armor and other power-ups, it's all in game. That's why when they brought Mega Man X to iOS, they had an option to buy all power ups and armor in the game, to make an extra return. Also, why the new X-Over game has a lot of micro transactions, but a free app, so it's not just a one time buy. So, this social app may be the future for the MegaMan Series, that and rereleases of older games.


Don't even say that, you might give them ideas! Pretty much everything has microtransactions now... I even saw a commercial for a Lord of the Rings app that is basically the same crap you can find 100x over on flash game websites and the like.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Don't even say that, you might give them ideas! Pretty much everything has microtransactions now... I even saw a commercial for a Lord of the Rings app that is basically the same crap you can find 100x over on flash game websites and the like.


 
I don't mean to give them ideas, but that looks to be their direction now. They don't just want to break even, they want a return and even profit with their games, and the only ways they see now that are reasonable are DLC and microtransactions.


----------

